# Greg Derrett Seminar



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

We are at a Greg Derrett seminar for two days! We have worked with Greg and Laura countless times but we never tire of it! This time, we are working our puppies (well, they are not really puppies any longer. They are two years old).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What's a Greg Derrett seminar? 

I will look it up. 
edit:
I found it:
GT Agility

It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

